# dirt-anlagen in mittelfranken



## FreerideLöwe (10. November 2002)

hallo leute!

was haltet ihr davon in diesem thread mal alle dirt-anlagen und ähnliches im raum mittelfranken (er-nbg) zu sammeln?



dann fange ich mal an:

war heute mittag mit dem bike in der stadt und bin gerade ein kleines mäuerchen runtergedropt als mich ein passant ansprach:

für "so leute wie mich" gäbe es eine anlage im röthelheimpark, die die stadt gebaut hat. nach kurzer wegbeschreibung bin ich los und habs mir angeschaut.

ich wollte zuerst meinen augen nicht trauen: die stadt erlangen hat tatsächlich einen (kleinen) trial parcours mit obstacles aus betonteilen und einen dirt-park angelegt. da auch umzäunung und bepflanzung angelgt wurden, nehme ich an, dass die stadt sich ernsthaft um die erhaltung kümmern wird. es fehlt nur noch die vollständige versiegelung mit brechsand oä.

der park besteht aus ca. 4-5 (weiss nicht mehr genau) doubles, 2 tables, 2 anliegern und einem kleinen starthügel. der kurs ist als oval um einen kleinen teich angelgt, der wahrscheinlich durch aushub für die sprunghügel  entstanden ist.

ist zwar nicht viel, aber immerhin muss man dann nicht immer auf der bmx-bahn des rc-50 wildern.

die anlage befindet sich hinter jugendclub (oä.) "westhouse", zu erreichen über die hartmannstraße, dann in die johann-kalb und die doris-ruppenstein-straße.

falls jemand weitere dirt-parks in mittelfranken kennt, dann postet sie doch hier. mir fallen da noch die zabo-trails ein. hab aber keine gescheite wegbeschreibung.

 mfg,
lexi242


----------



## awhodem (14. November 2002)

sers,
wegbeschreibung gibt´s auf bmx-rules.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideLöwe (15. November 2002)

@awhodem: leider existiert die seite bmx-rules.de nicht mehr!

habe aber eine wegbeschreibung zu den Zabo-Trails in Nürnberg gefunden:

Die Anlage liegt im Stadtteil Zerzabelshof (Zabo).

An der Fallrohrstrasse geht es gegenüber direkt in den Wald hinein. Die erste Abzweigung links ein Stückchen entlang und auf der rechten Seite geht mal ein kleiner Weg in den Wald hinein, und schon stehst die auf der Anfahrt für die Zabo-Trails. Oder schaut in freedom-BMX Nr. 28.

Das MTB-Rider Mag hat übrigens einige Bilder des Artikels "Roadtrip" (Ausgabe Sept. 02) dort geschossen.


----------



## mamus (24. November 2002)

Servus,
klaro gibts noch ein paar schöne Dirtspots in Mfr z.b. Fürth bei der Ikea>genau gegenüber vom Novotel ist von der Strasse aus nicht zu sehn,weils tiefer liegt.
An der alten Veste in Zirndorf kann man auch schöne Sachen machen. 
Und dann gibts noch was in Gründlach kann ich aber net erklären wie man hinkommt,ausserdem schlecht zum fahren da meist ne Kette,quer über die lines hängt!!!


----------



## Pornostuntman (7. Dezember 2002)

Und in Ansbach gibtz ´ne sehr sehr hübsche DS mit kleinem Dirt-Park und in Weißenburg gibtz auch ´ne schöne DS...


----------



## FreerideLöwe (7. Dezember 2002)

@pornostuntman: die anlage in ansbach kenne ich. ist wirklich ganz cool zu fahren. steht inzwischen schon die holzrampe als starthügel für die dirt-line?

wo ist denn in weißenburg die ds-strecke?? wegbeschreibung wäre spitze!!

mfg
alex


----------



## BikestationBS (17. Dezember 2002)

Hi
is vielleicht nicht mittelfranken aber in tauperlitz gibts ne geile dual strecke 
www.dual-slalom.de
Liegt bei Hof, ganz im norden in Bayern!
Mfg
Manuel


----------



## G-zero (3. Mai 2003)

Servus,

vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden. 

das stand gestern in der Zeitung

http://www.erlanger-nachrichten.de/artikel.asp?art=83100&kat=19

bin zwar nicht so der "dirt-spot, downhill, trail (?!) ... " Fahrer aber spasseshalber schau ich mir das heute mal an.

vielleicht auch ne Sache für die Homepage ?  

gruß

Tobi


----------



## G-zero (3. Mai 2003)

... hab mir die Anlage heute mal angeschaut. Also mir hat es keinen Spass gemacht. Alles liegt irgendwie so eng zusammen. 
Man bekommt einfach keinen Speed und extrem viele kleine Kiddies. 

Wer sich Fahrtechnisch austoben will dem würde ich noch den "Bike-Spot" am Rathsberg im Wald empfehlen. Einfach die Straße von Erlangen nach Rathsberg hoch. Am Ortschild Rathsberg rechts in den Wald. Da macht es meiner Meinung nach mehr fun.

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Shakes (3. Mai 2003)

also, in forchheim sind a paar strecken und dirt jumps. allerdings schwer zu finden.
-beim sportheim in burk sind große dirtjumps. man kann abe rohne locals net hin. 
-beim abenteuerspielplatz oben im wlad ( war no net selber dort) is angeblich recht viel
-bei mir ben haus is a dirtjump in arbeit
-bei serlbach is a kleine streckke mit a paar kleinen drops und sprünegn udj anliegfern drin. aber ehr was zum runter brettern


----------



## Sveninjo (10. April 2006)

Hi!
Hab gehört dass es in Eckental in nem Wald nen spot geben soll!!!
kennt den jemand?
wegbeschreibung von herpersdorf bis zu dem spot wär sau geil!

MFG
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveninjo (10. April 2006)

is echt sau wichtig!!


----------



## biker-wug (10. April 2006)

lexi242 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn in weißenburg die ds-strecke?? wegbeschreibung wäre spitze!!
> 
> mfg
> alex



Wenn man die B2 von Nürnberg her kommt, die erste Ausfahrt raus, dann rechts Stadteinwärts immer geradeaus an den Tankstellen vorbei, dann geht es gegenüber von einem EDEKA Markt mal rechts rein, da ist ein Bäcker an der Ecke, da rechts abbiegen und immer die Straße geradeaus, durch die Bahnunterführung durch, über den Bach drüber, dann kommt links ein Sportplatz und rechts geht es auf die Dirtstrecke.

Ob die für jedermann frei ist, oder Vereinsabhängig kann ich nicht sagen, fahre kein Dirt!


----------



## mauwges (13. April 2006)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die B2 von Nürnberg her kommt, die erste Ausfahrt raus, dann rechts Stadteinwärts immer geradeaus an den Tankstellen vorbei, dann geht es gegenüber von einem EDEKA Markt mal rechts rein, da ist ein Bäcker an der Ecke, da rechts abbiegen und immer die Straße geradeaus, durch die Bahnunterführung durch, über den Bach drüber, dann kommt links ein Sportplatz und rechts geht es auf die Dirtstrecke.
> 
> Ob die für jedermann frei ist, oder Vereinsabhängig kann ich nicht sagen, fahre kein Dirt!



Wohl schon bisserl alt das Posting...  
-> 07.12.2002, 18:35


----------



## troyLEE (19. April 2006)

sers Leute,

bei forchheim gibts ne schöne dirtline mit nen kleinen dual daneben. forchheim ist zwar in oberfranken und net in mittelfranken aber ich wollt euch trotzdem mal darauf hinweisen das da ne schöne strecke ist.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (20. April 2006)

troyLEE schrieb:
			
		

> sers Leute,
> 
> bei forchheim gibts ne schöne dirtline mit nen kleinen dual daneben. forchheim ist zwar in oberfranken und net in mittelfranken aber ich wollt euch trotzdem mal darauf hinweisen das da ne schöne strecke ist.



ja und wenns net so Ärsche wie uns geben würde, könntet ihr in FO immer noch im Wald herumkaspern.


----------



## alpha_opfer2002 (20. April 2006)

Pornostuntman schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Ansbach gibtz ´ne sehr sehr hübsche DS mit kleinem Dirt-Park und in Weißenburg gibtz auch ´ne schöne DS...




Hi Leut,

bin zwar CC-ler aber für nen kleinen Spaß immer zu haben. Wo soll den die DS in Ansbach sein??  

CU
________________________________________________________________

Ein Pessimist ist ein Optimist mit Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raikrue (21. April 2006)

http://www.team-drahtesel.de/bikepark.html


----------



## frontlinepunk (23. April 2006)

ansbach dual:

von würzburg her komment die straße nach feuchtwangen fahren (ist die abzweige vor der fh nach rechts)
der straße folgen, bis es links zum tierheim hoch geht, über die brücke, dahinter rechts, der straße folgen und am tierheim vorbei. bis zum zaun, da parken, das tor wird abends ab 4 oder 5 zu gemacht!!! am we hat es immer zu (links ist ein trampelpfad). der straße folgen und dann rechts zu den strecken (große holzanfahrtsrampe)...

viel spaß


----------



## SoN!c (23. April 2006)

ihr geht immer weiter weg von umkreis Nbg/erl....etz seid ihr scho bei weißenburg forchheim ^^ tut nix zu sachen aber bleiben wir doch eifnach mal in umkreis nbg/erl .
Da kenn ich noch des Kavierlein in fürt/poppenreuth sind dirt jumps
http://www.kavierlein.de/
einfahc mal angugen wenns interessiert hinfahren


----------



## hampelmensch (24. April 2006)

Hi bin neu in Erlangen und wollte wissen ob es hier noch Dirtspots oder am besten noch DH FR Spots gibt. Gibt es die oben von 2002 genannten Stellen noch ? 
Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## SoN!c (24. April 2006)

http://www.schlickjumper.de/karte/dkarte.php
schau da mal bei bayern und erlangen ... da stehen die offiziellen bikespots muss eifnach mal schauen aber ich glaub da stehen keine anfahrtskarten oder beschreibeungen dabei


----------



## j0hn (25. April 2006)

hampelmensch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bin neu in Erlangen und wollte wissen ob es hier noch Dirtspots oder am besten noch DH FR Spots gibt. Gibt es die oben von 2002 genannten Stellen noch ?
> Vielen Dank im vorraus


dh in er ist ziemlich kurz und nicht lohnenswert,fr genauso wenig da  irgenndwelche hirsche alles zerstören


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2008)

Hi, 
toll das Ihr so viele Strecken habt.

Wie sieht es den im Raum Pegnitz aus?

Gibt es da auch irgendwo einen Bike Park, oder ein paar gute Strecken mit Sprüngen und so?  

LG, Principiante!


----------



## orchknurz (20. Februar 2008)

Hi, frag doch mal die leute vom RADIOAKTIV in pegnitz nach. bzw. radioaktiv-racing.de


----------



## Magister (16. März 2008)

Wisst ihr ob es in der nähe von marktredwitz was gibts?

Timo


----------

